# Flush mount USB Port?



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

Anything out there besides the clarion CCAUSB? I don't need it to be waterproof... or $30. I just want a flush mount USB port in my dash rather than plugging into a the cable off the deck.

Here is the clarion unit... looks nice and threaded so it would be an easy install. I don't need an extension. Just the flush mount port end.










Anything else out there besides this? ... and I don't want one that plugs into the lighter/aux port (unless it can be hacked apart and spliced to a normal USB cable, hmmmm... maybe?).

Please post the link if you have found something, thanks.


----------



## Rob Dobbs (Jan 12, 2011)

it wouldnt be difficult to fabricate your own from an off the shelf stand alone cable. Just comes down to convenience vs getting your fingers dirty.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

You could fabricate a mount for something like this: For only $1.76 each when QTY 50+ purchased - Keystone Jack - USB 2.0 A Female to A Female Coupler Adapter, Flush Type (White) | USB Keystone Jacks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Kenwoods come with a piece that makes the female USB end able to be surface mounted with 2 screws..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

This one might be a little easier to make look good..

Wired Home KJSMK9 USB A Female to USB A Female Coupler White


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

Kind of retarded that they are so hard to find... the cigarrette ones can only charge and not read anything...

I found these two:









LINK: $17.50 --- very similar to he Clarion without the cover.









Link:19.99 ---would look the nicest given the nice flange. Now to just find someone who sells it and can ship to Canada for cheap... 

EDIT: DARN IT!!! I found it I just got three amplifiers from these guys last Friday... and they only accept money trasfers from Canada ($25 charge)... time to look on ebay.


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

You can try one of these if you go to your local GM dealer. It takes a firwire cord to the back. Its actually one of my favorite things that came in my new 2011 GMC Seirra.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread to see if the OP ever bought that PAC USB adapter. I think I'm gonna get one and adapt it to go where my stock AUX port was.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

Blue Seas dual USB charger in the 2nd row ash tray. 



















I want to do something similiar, but I just want to have the USB ports flush mounted without that housing around it... So you just see the usb ports only, for a more stealth install. ANy ideas???


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

Would an USB pannel mount cable like this work?


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm, how would I hide the screws?


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Glue or otherwise mount from the back without using screws through the front. Build a bracket to hold it in place. Gonna have to get creative and find a way to cut a perfect size/shape hole for the opening.


----------



## Carlton8000 (Feb 5, 2011)

You can use a neutrik USB feed jack. They are reversible and come in black or silver. Expect to spend around $6 to $8 on line . 

Usb Feed-Through Panel Jack Reversible IP65 - Blk | Buy Computer, Usb Cables, Computer Cables Online


----------

